# Last guess gender scan next Thursday will update :)



## kat132

Very excited to find out next week. Hubby, kids, mum, dad and best friend all think a girl but i think its another boy :thumbup:

Any last guesses????!!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Head looks very similar to my DS2.. but I thought he looked girlie!


----------



## Dream143r

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl


----------



## kat132

any more guesses? :happydance: 1 week 1 day till i finally find out.


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl!


----------



## ttc126

Girl &#10084;


----------



## kat132

only 3 days till the big day........ excited and anxious


----------



## Bevziibubble

Not long now! Exciting! :)


----------



## kat132

i know i am soooooooo nervous now.


----------



## SummerMother

Girl


----------



## kat132

all girl guesses :winkwink: will probably be a boy haha. 

under 2 days now, these days are dragging, be thursday already :happydance:


----------



## kat132

less than 24 hours now and boy am i nervous! I have had so many girl guesses and all my close family and friends think girl. I dont think we make girls :haha:

make handsome boys though. Will update tomorrow


----------



## ksilme

I think girl too :) xx


----------



## kat132

its a boy


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations!!!!! Your intuition was right!


----------



## kat132

ttc126 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Your intuition was right!

i honestly thought a girl but i knew we only make boys. In will never have a daughter :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats! I totally understand how you're feeling. I have three boys. It's ok to feel sad. My youngest is a year now, and I'm finally at peace with it. 
Also, my last baby's nub looked like yours. Everyone guessed girl except one person. 
Congrats again! He'll be amazing.


----------

